
Why do we have to use JSON for data interchange [in Elm]? - kevinSuttle
https://gist.github.com/evancz/1c5f2cf34939336ecb79b97bb89d9da6
======
detaro
Title should be fixed to be either one of the original titles:

> _Why do I have to write JSON decoders in Elm?_

or

> _A vision for data interchange in Elm_

The current title suggests the opposite of what the article is about.

